# Fiat 566



## Filpy (Sep 17, 2020)

I’ve taken over an old Fiat 566 and for the life of me I can’t see a way to check the transmission oil level or where to top it up. No dipstick or plug in any of the cover plates that I can see.
Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Filpy,

You need to get an Operator's Manual for your Fiat 566 tractor. It will cover all maintenance items for new owners like yourself. You can find Operator's Manuals on the internet, On Amazon, and ebay. Price less than $30.


----------

